# Deadfowl trainer or Avery True Bird



## ctfdworkman (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking for to buy a couple of training dummies. Wondering what everyone thinks of the ATB? I have one mallard deadfowl that works good. Just curious, I have never seen a ATB.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Neither, they're just $30 dummies. If you buy two, then you've spent $60, when you could have bought a few regular dummies and a Mike Lardy Volume 1 training article collection.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Knorman is absolutely on point. Everyone falls for this when starting out. The shape is appealing to the trainer more than the dog. 

With that said, the Avery ATB and Doken Mallards are both too large and the heads are like rocks. If you like Doken, get the Wood Duck or Grouse size. If you like the Avery, get the EZ bird. These are a bit smaller than the full size but still visible at a distance. Between Avery and Doken. I'd go with Avery because the Doken smell like cat urine after tbey get wet. See the thread on how to get the smell out.

Best to get regular bumpers to train with though. I prefer DT soft mouth trainers.


----------



## MarshMutt (Jun 4, 2012)

The Dokken is a very good product, though I have definitely heard some complaints about the head! 

The Avery Ez Bird is also great, and toss's great from a winger! 

But as CaptainJack pointed out the smell is nasty after a while in the dokken! Though that doesn't seem to bother the dogs!

I would go with the Avery too.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I use the ez birds in both mallard and black and white (got them free) for water work. If I were buying them I would get big bumpers in white, black and white, and black. I found a 6 gallon bucket full of the regular ATB's yesterday in the shed didn't even realize I still had any of those.


----------



## phillip1119 (Sep 6, 2011)

Is there any difference in the ATB and EZ other then size?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

KNorman said:


> Neither, they're just $30 dummies. If you buy two, then you've spent $60, when you could have bought a few regular dummies and a Mike Lardy Volume 1 training article collection.



x2
or 4 live mallard ducks and a six pack to drink at the tail gate with your gunner!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

phillip1119 said:


> Is there any difference in the ATB and EZ other then size?


EZ birds have a soft head. The ATBs (at least those made in the past) have a hard head. They are both available in flasher and mallard colors. The used to make an ATB in teal size. This was similar to the EZ bird in size but had the hard head.


----------



## phillip1119 (Sep 6, 2011)

captainjack said:


> Knorman is absolutely on point. Everyone falls for this when starting out. The shape is appealing to the trainer more than the dog.


Respectfully disagree. For what ever reason, some dogs do seem to prefer and therefore "work" harder for the imitation ducks vs standard bumpers. Why? I have no idea....


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree. My dogs will pick up the Dokkens first everytime. As for the smell, I think it helps when training in cover.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Visibly it may be more appealing once the dog finds the mark, however they don't know the difference when you throw an object as a mark. Save your money for real birds and buy regular bumpers.


----------



## Sam Melish (Apr 23, 2012)

BrettG said:


> I use the ez birds in both mallard and black and white (got them free) for water work. If I were buying them I would get big bumpers in white, black and white, and black. I found a 6 gallon bucket full of the regular ATB's yesterday in the shed didn't even realize I still had any of those.


Brett how many of the ATB's are in the bucket and since you aren't using them what do you want for them?


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I'll count them this evening, I through all the headless or cracked ones out with the trash. I think there are 6, 3 black and white and 3 mallards.


----------



## Sam Melish (Apr 23, 2012)

Keep me posted. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I have both the ATB and the EZ birds. I only used the EZ birds for young dogs. I love them both, and more importantly, the dogs love them. I have all new ones, and the heads are not hard anymore.


----------



## Joel907 (Aug 17, 2012)

I mainly use the goose ones. I like real ducks better but don't we all


----------



## jeff m (Nov 3, 2007)

i use the ez birds for all young dog training.they work great on land and water .they are very visible, the heads are soft and help with marking in low light training.also the avery birds do not smell.but nothing like a real bird to get the dogs attention


----------

